
2 White House Beer Recipes [pdf] - mxfh
http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt/assets/business/White_House_Beer_Recipe.pdf
======
mxfh
The according article is here:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/09/drink-
up...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/09/drink-up-the-white-
house-releases-its-secret-beer-recipe/261870/) yet I prefer linking to the
closest thing to the original source.

